# 1994 xj6 Jaguar, rear shocks r/r



## edselsouth1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have recently traded for a 1994 jaguar xj6. The rear shock upper rubbers need to be replaced. Has anyone had experience in r/r the rear shocks on the 1994 model. I've heard a number of different scenarios, but it appears that the '94 is a year to itself. (The unit appears to look like a strut w/ a separate shock absorber in the middle of the spring). Any help is appreciated. thanks. David.


----------

